# It's over



## Shock (Jan 22, 2011)

Last night was the worst, lots of tears, anger, and disbelief. 

I have seen it in her eyes, voice, and mannerism that we are finish. 
I guess that we never truly had a relationship, just her and I. She had a kid when we met. We skip everything, and went straight into family mode. I can't get over her cold, heartless attitude. 

Now very much in the grief stage, I'll have to work on myself. Lots of fear and insecurities, I have no choice except to press on. 


I have to thank you all who have responded to my post. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

so sorry shock 
I have no words of wisdom for you,i'm really down today....this is so extremely hard and devastating . 
I hope you find peace soon.

I hope all of us do.


----------



## Shock (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks vivea

So am I, lots of soul searching. 
Very hard to accept. it has to be done.

I'm praying for peace, I need a break from my mind. 

Peace and calm to all.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

it's hard to find peace when your mind is fighting this battle...it hurts...you can't sleep...but, it does get better...probably not tomorrow, not next week...but slowly, it will get better...

take care of yourself, working out is a great way to get rid of tension...


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2011)

My breakup is looming and I dont know how I would take it. Things are really bad and we are at best weeks away from separating. Right now I am fine but when it actually happens I dont know how I will react.

Reading other stories here helps me to anticipate what to expect. So hopefully knowing whats coming will help me to deal with it when it happens.


----------



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Dear shock,
It is like a knife to your heart, I know. Nothing like hearing the finality of things in your spouse's voice. This will be the last of the tears and heartache. You've endured the worst, now its time for you to heal. It is so very hard, and some days are worse than others. We can't eat, sleep, and tears make semi permanent tracks on our faces for a while. Be strong my friend, we'll all continue to be here for you. I hope it gets easier for you, me, and everyone else on here experiencing this devastating thing called divorce.
Peace and Blessings to you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

troy said:


> My breakup is looming and I dont know how I would take it. Things are really bad and we are at best weeks away from separating. Right now I am fine but when it actually happens I dont know how I will react.
> 
> Reading other stories here helps me to anticipate what to expect. So hopefully knowing whats coming will help me to deal with it when it happens.


you know it is coming, you need to prepare, go see pro marriage guidance now, they can help you for when the time comes...


----------

